# New nifty fifty and new addition to family



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi all, after reading lots about 50mm prime i decided i must get me one and bought the Nikon 50mm f1.8 which i am loving. On Wednesday night our new arrival an 8wk old Whippet came home to stay

Meet Larry...

1.









2.









3.









4. Guess what i did next - yeah he did

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










5. Check me out, i can stand on two legs while fighting this huge teddy









6. Do I like my new car transport? Hell yeah im so excited i gonna sing









7. Im so cute









8. What he does best









Thanks for looking

Mike


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

cuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Can I ask where and how much?

Been after one for a while I saw the 1.8 in jessops for $70 (quid, pound sign broke)


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Can I ask where and how much?
> 
> Been after one for a while I saw the 1.8 in jessops for $70 (quid, pound sign broke)


hahah - thought you were talking about the dog for a minute.


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Can I ask where and how much?
> 
> Been after one for a while I saw the 1.8 in jessops for $70 (quid, pound sign broke)


Had the same problem trying to get one as they appear out of stock everywhere in uk, finally found it here..
http://www.microglobe.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?pName=nikon-50mm-f18d-af-lens

It was only £83 when i ordered it just before the nikon price jump. Loving the lens and slowly getting to grips with the manual focus, that with the SB600 i am well impressed with the results im getting in low light conditions. Best photography purchase to date without a doubt.


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

richjohnhughes said:


> hahah - thought you were talking about the dog for a minute.


Yeah i thot the same to start with, there is one brother left from the litter looking for a new home


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

what a cute dog!!!!


----------



## chunk_ire (Sep 4, 2008)

nice pics , d40x?


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Dog looks ace!

Pics are nice and crisp looking too!


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

chunk_ire said:


> nice pics , d40x?


No its just the D40, really impressed with its results with the 50mm and sb600 bouncing off the roof, really struggling with the manual focus unless its really light but im defo getting there


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cute dog and pics 

I have a bag load of primes and really enjoy them, but TBH, the nifty 50 was all about the 50mm on a film (35mm) body, so you really have a nifty 75, as thats what the field of view actually is in the film equivalent.

I'd suggest looking at a 35mm f2.0 lens next, as that will now give you the classic '50mm' view of the world, as well as a fast cheap prime...unless you go for the uber expensive uber fast f1.4


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

they are awsome, and such a cute little dog, ive been keeping my eye out for a nifty fifty like, anyone know the best place to get one, other than ebay?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

zeiss 1.4 25s... mmmmmmmhhhhhh ... 


drool. Almost as much as the dog 

looking good, the flash works nicely, too.

Bret


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Mr Mike said:


> No its just the D40, really impressed with its results with the 50mm and sb600 bouncing off the roof, really struggling with the manual focus unless its really light but im defo getting there


Im in the same boat! I picked up my 50mm for my D40 just before christmas, Im really pleased with the results it produces. As for MF, just take you time - you will soon get use to it. :thumb:

Lovely pup btw.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

brad mole said:


> they are awsome, and such a cute little dog, ive been keeping my eye out for a nifty fifty like, anyone know the best place to get one, other than ebay?


Jessops were doing 5% off before crimbo, not sure if its still running? I got mine for £73


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cute puppy.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mr Mike said:


> No its just the D40, really impressed with its results with the 50mm and sb600 bouncing off the roof, really struggling with the manual focus unless its really light but im defo getting there


My D50 auto-focuses with the 50mm f1.8, is the D40 not the same?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

No the d40 and D60 dont have a focus motor so you only get auto focus with an AFS lens which hase the built in motor. Your D50 has a motor in the body.

trouble is the 1.8 af is around 90 the 1.4 afs is £250+....


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

m500dpp said:


> No the d40 and D60 dont have a focus motor so you only get auto focus with an AFS lens which hase the built in motor. Your D50 has a motor in the body.
> 
> trouble is the 1.8 af is around 90 the 1.4 afs is £250+....


Oh right, I forgot they didn't have a focus motor, makes me glad I've got my D50 sometimes.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

He he cool here is my boxer! Got to love em aint you.


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Lovely dog and some nice shots. I love my 30mm prime - enjoy the nifty fifty!


----------

